# S&W M&P 15 Rifle Load Up Promo



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Talk about icing on the cake!

Just bought my M&P 15 MOE from my favorite LGS. He says " I think there's a free mag offer, I'll let you know." Well boys and girls here it is!

http://www.smith-wesson.com/wcsstore/SmWesson/upload/other/promos/MP15_LoadUP_Full_Color.pdf

I bought my gun at what I think is a great price, add 5 free PMag's? Sweet, very sweet and I couldn't wait to post it here and help someone out.

Hope this is allowed.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

twomode said:


> Hope this is allowed.


As long as you send me one PMAG. :smt033


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

That was easy.


----------

